# udev blocks itself [solved]

## jgpallack

Been a while since I updated stuff, and now I have this tangle.

```

# emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!                              

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/hwids-20120416  272 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/pkgconfig-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/kmod-8  USE="lzma tools zlib -debug -doc -static-libs" 964 kB

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static" 

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-8)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.1 [2.18-r1] USE="cramfs crypt ncurses%* nls unicode -ddate% -loop-aes -old-linux -perl* (-selinux) -slang -static-libs% (-uclibc)" 2,906 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10  16 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-182-r3 [164] USE="gudev%* hwdb%* keymap%* openrc%* rule_generator%* -build% -debug% -doc% -floppy% -introspection% (-selinux) -static-libs% (-extras%*) (-test%)" 774 kB                                                                                                                                                                           

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.1)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2 ("<sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1 ("<sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-182 ("<sys-fs/udev-182" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10)

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9" is blocking sys-fs/udev-182-r3)

```

If I try to upgrade all the blocking packages, I get this:

```

# emerge -pv udev sysvinit openrc pciutils usbutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies        ... done!                          

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9 [1.0.8] USE="-debug -doc -static-libs%" 413 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/pkgconfig-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/hwids-20120416  272 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2 [3.1.7] USE="zlib -static-libs% (-network-cron%)" 333 kB

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2 ("<sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.9-r2" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/kmod-8  USE="lzma tools zlib -debug -doc -static-libs" 964 kB

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1  USE="-static" 

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-8)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1 [001] USE="python%* zlib (-network-cron%)" 230 kB

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1 ("<sys-apps/usbutils-005-r1" is blocking sys-apps/hwids-20120416)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.1 [2.18-r1] USE="cramfs crypt ncurses%* nls unicode -ddate% -loop-aes -old-linux -perl* (-selinux) -slang -static-libs% (-uclibc)" 2,906 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3 [2.88-r1] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 104 kB

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r3" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.1)

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3 [0.9.1] USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug (-selinux) -static-libs%" 166 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10  16 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-182-r3 [164] USE="gudev%* hwdb%* keymap%* openrc%* rule_generator%* -build% -debug% -doc% -floppy% -introspection% (-selinux) -static-libs% (-extras%*) (-test%)" 774 kB                                                                                                                                                                           

[blocks B      ] <sys-fs/udev-182 ("<sys-fs/udev-182" is blocking sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-10)

```

How do I forcibly override the block? emerge doesn't have a --force option... is there an easy way to hack one in?

(edit: Solved it myself. Intermediate upgrade to udev 171, then saw a message somewhere (can't remember where) that udisks and upower had something to do with the block, upgraded them, now udev goes through)Last edited by jgpallack on Mon May 07, 2012 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PaulBredbury

As part of the puzzle:  kmod is the new replacement for module-init-tools.

----------

## DaggyStyle

why do people don't  search the forum before asking or at least use the -t feature with emerge when posting outputs?

run 

```
emerge --update sys-apps/sysvinit sys-apps/util-linux
```

taken from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-892556-highlight-utillinux.html

this should fix the first block, if another block occurs, please search the forum before posting.

----------

## jgpallack

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> why do people don't  search the forum before asking or at least use the -t feature with emerge when posting outputs?
> 
> run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That doesn't fix a single thing I reported. udev still blocks itself.

But thank you for being an example of every single negative stereotype about the Linux community. If you can't post something nice, don't post anything at all. Being snarky just makes you look like a terrible person.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *jgpallack wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   why do people don't  search the forum before asking or at least use the -t feature with emerge when posting outputs?
> 
> run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

well, with all due respect, both blocks situations where reported in the forum and addressed, you lack of basic will to search the forum is not my fault. also the fact that you've addressed topic's block doesn't mean the other one vanished to thin air.

this isn't windows nor ubuntu, you have to think a bit and sometime you might need to get your hand dirty.

I will gladly help the ones that wish it, but if you cannot respect me and others by doing a simple search of the forum, don't wonder if you'll get stung here and there.

if this makes you think that I'm a terrible person, than I cannot change your way of thinking, everyone who knows me know that my help comes with a price, meaning, there are some simple steps one needs to preform before getting my help.

btw, if you think I'm terrible, there are worst than me, I know a lot of users that would have point you to RTFM.

----------

